# BEST OF 2012!!



## mishele

2012 is almost over!! Post your best shots of the year!! :thumbup:


----------



## texkam

Evening - Galveston, TX


----------



## AgentDrex

I don't even have a best so unfortunately it's a toss up between these four:

#1





#2





#3





#4





I figure if I keep practicing, I'll end up with at least one worth framing before too long.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

I don't know about the best, but these were my favorites so far from this year. 
































Finally, the latest. It should look familiar since it's in another recent post.





Overall, it's been a fun year. I've got the chance to see a lot of cool places.


----------



## coastalconn

Well these are my personal favorites after my first full year of DSLR...

POTM August



Osprey Up Close by krisinct, on Flickr




Great Horned Owl - (Explored!) by krisinct, on Flickr




Eagles mating! by krisinct, on Flickr




Osprey Glare - Explored by krisinct, on Flickr




Small warbler - Low Tide by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219

If anything to look back in a year, 2 years, 10 years to see how I improved through-out the years.


----------



## TATTRAT

Holy effing s*&t balls, so much for me thinking I had some "ok" shots. Wow. 

Subscribed for more amazing pictures.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz

This makes me sad LOL. Compared to these I'm horrible. :unsubscribe:

wonderful pics!!!


----------



## Frequency

Very difficult to choose some good from a heaped up garbage  
To satisfy my ego, i will post five 






#2


----------



## STIC

...


----------



## molested_cow

This year has been a big year for me in terms of landscape photography, but nothing beats capturing precious human moments that can't be ready for.


----------



## JAC526

Here are some of my favorites:




untitled-7469 by JChick526, on Flickr




untitled-8146 by JChick526, on Flickr




untitled-8024 by JChick526, on Flickr




Flower_2 by JChick526, on Flickr

And a couple for fun:

Hey why aren't you taking my picture?




IMG_7890-3 by JChick526, on Flickr

And Merry Christmas.




_MG_8357 by JChick526, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.  2012 has been an awesome year for me and I can't wait to see what 2013 has in store.

Joe


----------



## SCraig

I shot several that I personally like this year, but I think these two are two of my personal favorites:


----------



## runnah

carin4 by runnah555, on Flickr






_GLV1473 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## shinycard255

Here is one of my favorites


----------



## KenC

Here are my favorites - not necessarily those people seemed to like -


----------



## snowbear

<humbled>


----------



## PixelRabbit

Wow, I could go through and literally like each and every post in this thread, beautiful work everyone!

I'm actually working on picking out my favourites from the year but I know 100% without a doubt that this one is #1 




Weeping Willow by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## MK3Brent

Couple of snapshots from this year. 
Mostly my favorites because I remember these nights and how much fun I had with my loved ones with me.

You've seen them, but here they are again.


----------



## sm4him

Wow, mish, great idea! And thanks, because I've just had a LOVELY stroll down Memory Lane, going back through all the threads I've posted this year and my Flickr sets, really thinking about what I'd consider my *best* shots.
Like coastalconn, 2012 was my first full year with a DSLR, and saw a lot of firsts--bought a macro lens, a flash, and of course, this month, a new camera.

What I learned from my stroll through the year's photos:
1. Photos I *thought* were really outstanding last January have me shaking my head now.
2. Whether they were well-received here or elsewhere, there are a LOT of photos I took that I still really like. Looking at them makes me happy, and in the end, that's really all my photos need to do!

So, in the end, I couldn't pick "best" because I don't have any "best" yet.  
But Favorites, I have plenty of those!  The best I could do was narrow it down to the Top 12. I'll post four of those at random here; maybe later, I'll add the others, a few at a time.

1. 



passionflower_0057 by sm4him, on Flickr

2.



DSC_0060abstract by sm4him, on Flickr

3.



DSC_0063editweb by sm4him, on Flickr

4.



abstract_0033web by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Ilovemycam

Coastalconn, did you manual focus or was it AF for the osprey shot? Outstanding photo!


----------



## coastalconn

Ilovemycam said:


> Coastalconn, did you manual focus or was it AF for the osprey shot? Outstanding photo!


  It is certainly AF,  I have no where near the skill level to track flying bird with MF.  I shoot a Nikon D300 with a Tamron 200-500... I spent 2-3 weeks gaining knowledge and then 7 mornings of waiting to get this shot.  I tracked it from well over 500 feet away and it flew directly over me.  That shot is less then 50 feet and it actually dripped on me.  I chronicled my quest here and on flickr..  for the Osprey lovers...  Never ending pursuit of the perfect osprey shot - a set on Flickr


----------



## kanuski

I think these are my best. Don't laugh.


----------



## jwbryson1

MK3Brent said:


> Couple of snapshots from this year.
> Mostly my favorites because I remember these nights and how much fun I had with my loved ones with me.
> 
> You've seen them, but here they are again.




How did you light this one?  Can you give me the EXIF and the time of day you shot it?

There are several old burned out houses near where I live that I have been thinking would make for a cool photograph so I'd like to see how you lit this similar image.

Thanks.


----------



## Robin_Usagani




----------



## leeroix

haleakela-II-crop by keips66, on Flickr



sunset1-mid by keips66, on Flickr



headon-1-2-mid by keips66, on Flickr



livin' on the edge by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

Blue was definitely my colour this year...




Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr




Brighton Boats by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## shinycard255

Here's another one of my favorites...


----------



## gsgary

Digital





Film


----------



## Tuffythepug

It was a pretty decent year photo-wise.  Here are some of the ones I like the best....


----------



## mishele

Best flowers of the year....


----------



## cgipson1

Sunrise at Roberts Grove Beach Resort Long Exposure HDR by CGipson Photography, on Flickr




My Cat the Owl by CGipson Photography, on Flickr




Yellow Jacket Face by CGipson Photography, on Flickr




Walden Mountain Final for Prints by CGipson Photography, on Flickr




Red Poppy on Orange by CGipson Photography, on Flickr




Composite of Moon and Tree by CGipson Photography, on Flickr




Witch or not?  by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## invisible

A lot of fantastic images on this thread, some that I had never seen posted here before...

Here's a couple of mine...


----------



## Dave Devoid

Im Speechless at the quality of these pics...

I hope to achieve something half as good as these some day...


----------



## tirediron

I'm going to go with "Favorites" over "Best" as well...


----------



## MK3Brent

jwbryson1 said:


> MK3Brent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of snapshots from this year.
> Mostly my favorites because I remember these nights and how much fun I had with my loved ones with me.
> 
> You've seen them, but here they are again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you light this one?  Can you give me the EXIF and the time of day you shot it?
> 
> There are several old burned out houses near where I live that I have been thinking would make for a cool photograph so I'd like to see how you lit this similar image.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Bounced truck headlights off of a big billboard camera left. 


CameraNikon D3SExposure20Aperturef/8.0Focal Length24 mmISO Speed100Exposure Bias-1 EVFlashNo FlashX-Resolution240 dpiY-Resolution240 dpiSoftwareVer.1.01Date and Time (Modified)2012:09:08 22:25:21Exposure ProgramManualDate and Time (Original)2012:09:08 21:06:17.31-04:00Date and Time (Digitized)2012:09:08 21:06:17Metering ModeSpot


----------



## Awiserbud

I'm quite blown away with most of the shots posted so far, some really amazing work, heres a few i've been proud of this year.




rainbow by steve watson photos, on Flickr




Graffiti Subway by steve watson photos, on Flickr




Say cheese jpg by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Not really the "best", but a handful of my Instagram shots. Size-reduced in LR from 1936x1936 to 1,000-pixels square. I mostly try and work in what I call the "New Urban Landscape" genre when shooting Instagrams.
1. 


2.


3. 

4. 


5.  

6. 


7.  

8.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

2012 has been an incredibly busy year in photography land. Here's some of my personal favorites. 




What he saw at the End by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr




Leaves Framing Fall by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr





Into Vortex by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr




Stuck on You by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr




Dream World by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr




Calming Effect by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr




Unholy Chasm by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr




Island Paradise by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr





Viva  by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Another good thing about this thread: Lately, I've been thinking I'm doing pretty good with this photography thing. I've had a lot of people commenting very positively on my work (in real life, I mean), several who aren't even friends asking me if I sell them or when I'm going to have a show, things like that. AND I'm "published" now. 
(An aside here: I just realized that my Flickr visits have REALLY spiked today, and I can't figure out why. I've had nearly 100 more views than my previous high--they don't seem to be coming from here, or from my blog, so I have no idea why people are suddenly looking at my pictures today...)

Then I look at the pictures from folks like Mish, Charlie, Rotanimod, Invisible...and on and on. And I remember just how VERY. MUCH. of an Amateur I really am. 

Anyway, a few more favorites from the year:




assassinbugwithladybug by sm4him, on Flickr




DSC_0144editweb by sm4him, on Flickr




daylilyabstract_1476 by sm4him, on Flickr




flower_0177small by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Pallycow

here's a few...


----------



## Brandon Hill

Portrait post - Elver turns 90


----------



## sleist




----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Robin_Usagani




----------



## Ilovemycam

mishele

Are the flowers swirled up with PP or is it an in camera effect? They are fantastic!


----------



## leeroix

there is a lot of good stuff in here.... im impressed


----------



## Ilovemycam

Really great pix guys and gals! Keep em coming.


----------



## Lisablueeyes

AgentDrex said:


> I don't even have a best so unfortunately it's a toss up between these four:
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure if I keep practicing, I'll end up with at least one worth framing before too long.




I like #4 It looks like a lady sitting reaching for the sun.. Just my thoughs.....


----------



## MK3Brent

I like the first one because of the aliens.


----------



## invisible

Oops, forgot to include this one:


----------



## Demers18

invisible said:
			
		

> Oops, forgot to include this one:



Love this one!


----------



## Tee

My faves:


----------



## JAC526

sm4him said:


> Another good thing about this thread: Lately, I've been thinking I'm doing pretty good with this photography thing. I've had a lot of people commenting very positively on my work (in real life, I mean), several who aren't even friends asking me if I sell them or when I'm going to have a show, things like that. AND I'm "published" now.
> (An aside here: I just realized that my Flickr visits have REALLY spiked today, and I can't figure out why. I've had nearly 100 more views than my previous high--they don't seem to be coming from here, or from my blog, so I have no idea why people are suddenly looking at my pictures today...)
> 
> Then I look at the pictures from folks like Mish, Charlie, Rotanimod, Invisible...and on and on. And I remember just how VERY. MUCH. of an Amateur I really am.
> 
> Anyway, a few more favorites from the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assassinbugwithladybug by sm4him, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0144editweb by sm4him, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daylilyabstract_1476 by sm4him, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flower_0177small by sm4him, on Flickr




I don't think you give yourself nearly enough credit


----------



## mishele

Ilovemycam said:


> mishele
> 
> Are the flowers swirled up with PP or is it an in camera effect? They are fantastic!



 It's a secret, if I told you I'd have to kill you.


----------



## tirediron

mishele said:


> Ilovemycam said:
> 
> 
> 
> mishele
> 
> Are the flowers swirled up with PP or is it an in camera effect? They are fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a secret, if I told you I'd have to kill you.
Click to expand...

Or, you could just give him a hint and whip the Hades outta him...


----------



## PixelRabbit

These come in 2nd to 4th for me this year.


Waiting








Simply Lake Huron








 Self Portrait


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Ilovemycam said:
> 
> 
> 
> mishele
> 
> Are the flowers swirled up with PP or is it an in camera effect? They are fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a secret, if I told you I'd have to kill you.
Click to expand...


It's true. Just watch; every now and then a very active TPF member suddenly seems to just "disappear"--everyone assumes they just got tired of it and left, but the truth is, they found out how mish does those flower pics.  




JAC526 said:


> I don't think you give yourself nearly enough credit


Thank you for the vote of confidence; it's entirely possible that you're right. But some of these folks are CLEARLY in a whole different league!


----------



## sleist

She stores her camera in a bag of sticky buds ...


----------



## cgipson1

tirediron said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilovemycam said:
> 
> 
> 
> mishele
> 
> Are the flowers swirled up with PP or is it an in camera effect? They are fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a secret, if I told you I'd have to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or, you could just give him a hint and whip the Hades outta him...
Click to expand...


Mish... give me two hints, and come on over!!


----------



## TamiAz

Here are some of my favorites..


----------



## mishele

cgipson1 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a secret, if I told you I'd have to kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> Or, you could just give him a hint and whip the Hades outta him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mish... give me two hints, and come on over!!
Click to expand...

Charlie,  you don't know what you're asking for...lol


----------



## Vrdubssat

Here are a few of my faves...



Little Truck-Big Power: Loweredlifestyle.com by A|bennett photography, on Flickr




The Graveyard by A|bennett photography, on Flickr




S&amp;J Engagement by A|bennett photography, on Flickr




Brayden just turned 3 months by A|bennett photography, on Flickr




Photo Bomb... by A|bennett photography, on Flickr




Splish Splash by A|bennett photography, on Flickr




Flight Wings by A|bennett photography, on Flickr




Aizlee Clyde by A|bennett photography, on Flickr




Sonic GTG by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## AgentDrex

Well, this thread just goes to cement my theory that TPF is home to the best photographers in the world.  We all rock!!!


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_0528a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Robin_Usagani




----------



## AgentDrex

My best moon shot of the year (mind you, not the best you'll see but the best I've pulled off with a 300mm prime on my cropped-frame 1000D):


----------



## AngelosPhotography

Those are some of my favorites of this year.


----------



## Desi

A few of my favorites from the year.

1.  The Transit of Venus



Transit of venus by Javier Descalzi, on Flickr

2.  The Cables on Half Dome



Half Dome Cables by Javier Descalzi, on Flickr

3.  Water Lilies



DSC_1565.jpg by Javier Descalzi, on Flickr

4.  Remembrance



DSC_1454.jpg by Javier Descalzi, on Flickr

5.  Blue Rail



DSC_0119.jpg by Javier Descalzi, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

As others hav ementioned in this thread, some of these photos are quite simply outstanding and I feel privileged to learn from the likes of you on this board.
Thank you!

Here are my personal favorites of the year and this is much tougher than I thought it would be.


1. Dreamy Rise






[/URL] Dreamy Rise by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

2.  Pinky






[/URL] Pinky by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

3. Louise Rain Falls






[/URL] Louise Rain Falls by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

4. Viridiplantae - 2






[/URL] Viridiplantae - 2 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


5. Degeneration






[/URL] Degeneration by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

6. Days of Old






[/URL] Days of Old by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

7. Then there was light






[/URL] And there was light by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

8. Becoming One






[/URL] Becoming One - Part 1 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

9. In Limbo






[/URL] _MG_1015-3 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

10. Waiting for the one






[/URL] Waiting for the one by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Forkie

invisible said:


> A lot of fantastic images on this thread, some that I had never seen posted here before...
> 
> Here's a couple of mine...



I LOVE this, Invisible.  Have you flipped it or is my brain playing tricks on me?  The colours are sublime!



Demers18 said:


> 4. Viridiplantae - 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Viridiplantae - 2 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Also love this, Demers18.  Not normally a shot I would look twice at the but again, the colours are great.  Nice white balance control


----------



## Demers18

Forkie said:
			
		

> I LOVE this, Invisible.  Have you flipped it or is my brain playing tricks on me?  The colours are sublime!
> 
> Also love this, Demers18.  Not normally a shot I would look twice at the but again, the colours are great.  Nice white balance control



Thanks Forkie!


----------



## ronlane

I've still got time to get my best picture of the year but here are a few that I really loved.




IMG_3423 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr





IMG_7187 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr




Sam's jeep hdr by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## panblue

Cool thread!


mishele said:


> 2012 is almost over!! Post your best shots of the year!! :thumbup:


----------



## camz




----------



## Frequency

Camz 
Please post that second image as a separate thread also 
It needs more than a "like"


----------



## camz

Frequency said:


> Camz
> Please post that second image as a separate thread also
> It needs more than a "like"



Appreciate that!

Your order on the double  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/309113-perpetual.html#post2796887


----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## invisible

Forkie said:


> I LOVE this, Invisible.  Have you flipped it or is my brain playing tricks on me?  The colours are sublime!


Hey, thank you! Yes, the image is flipped. And yes, the colours that evening were sublime!


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Forgot about this.


----------



## Mully




----------



## Robin_Usagani

The fish one is crazy good.. describe whats going on?


----------



## Mully

The fish was shot 8x10 because it was used as a large poster promo 30x40.  It was mailed to clients and perspective clients


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Mully said:


> The fish was shot 8x10 because it was used as a large poster promo 30x40.  It was mailed to clients and perspective clients



So it is a real fish that someone just fished out of the water?  The hook seems a little big for a small fish like that.


----------



## Mully

It was purchased from an aquarium store .... the hook is larger because of creative licence.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Mully said:


> It was purchased from an aquarium store .... the hook is larger because of creative licence.



Let me get this straight.. so you bought a fish from an aquarium store, take it out of the water, pierce it with a fishing hook, take pictures? LOL


----------



## invisible

Mully said:


> It was purchased from an aquarium store .... the hook is larger because of creative licence.


Talking about hooks, your avatar image rocks. Link to full size image (for lazy people like me): Clicky


----------



## Mully

You got it right.


----------



## Mully

The avatar was done for Afterbite (they make marker like products for inset bites)  They sponsored an anti-drug campaign called "drugs are Alluring"


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Mully said:


> You got it right.


  Poor Nemo  .  He never found his dad  .


----------



## molested_cow

Robin_Usagani said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Nemo  .  He never found his dad  .
Click to expand...


His dad now knows what happened to him...


----------



## sleist

invisible said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was purchased from an aquarium store .... the hook is larger because of creative licence.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about hooks, your avatar image rocks. Link to full size image (for lazy people like me): Clicky
Click to expand...



You look like FDR.

Just sayin'


----------



## tirediron

Mully said:


> You got it right.


You need help!


----------



## Ysarex

*Hey, the year ain't over yet! I'm taking the best one tomorrow!*

Joe


----------



## MK3Brent

24 hours.... Let's keep the thread going!
Pull up a chair and post a photo!


----------



## matthewo




----------



## Awiserbud

Ive already posted, but i'll add a couple more i'm quite pleased with 




Innocence by steve watson photos, on Flickr




Bournemouth Pier at sunset by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

046a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## TenaciousTins

This is tough for me...I didn't do anything "officially" this year...but I did get a few shots. These are my favorites from this year:


----------



## binga63

here are a few of the ones i prefer



DSC_0059 by Binga63, on Flickr




Bottle brush night time by Binga63, on Flickr




Beauty in the dark by Binga63, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Bump.....I want more!! :greenpbl:


----------



## Mully




----------



## Tee

Ok, Mishele....if you insist.


----------



## CamGuy003

DSC_2644 by SBspoolin03, on Flickr




Dog in the sun by SBspoolin03, on Flickr




Front Smith by SBspoolin03, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## mishele




----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


>



If I did a "Best of 2012" list of OTHER people's photos, THIS would definitely be in my Top Ten!


----------



## mishele

^^^Thanks!! That means a lot!! :hug::


----------



## Mully




----------



## shinycard255

Took this one Friday evening and its already in my top 3 for the year


----------



## cpeay




----------



## jowensphoto

mishele said:


>



If you're willing, I'd love to know what this actually is.


----------



## mishele

*jowensphoto* 	 I'll PM you later and show you.


----------



## tirediron

cpeay said:


>


One of the best HDRs I've seen here in a LONG time!


----------



## cpeay

jowensphoto said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shot
Click to expand...


----------



## mishele

^^^Thanks!!
This needs a little bump.....


----------



## snowbear

A few more, to keep the thread going.

U.S. Botanical Garden.



cmw3_d40_DSC_4345-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr

Smithsonian Museum of Natural History.



cmw3_d40_3936 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr\\

My lovely wife's Valentine present: roses made by yours truly.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cmwrenn3/6877906671/]
	

Paper Roses by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy

Mully said:


> View attachment 28639



Nice! Scituate Lighthouse


----------



## Mully

That was during the nor'easter ...strange day


----------



## unpopular




----------



## camz

^^^ Interesting....mining facility?

Edit: Nevermind...looks like an offroad park.  Didn't notice the tracks on the steep angled part of the hill.


----------



## unpopular

It's an area frequented by OHV, but it's not an official "park" persey, but off-roading is permitted.

It's located in the Bighorn Basin, just outside Lovel, WY. The cold desert landscapes of Wyoming, Idaho, Nevada and Oregon always fascinate me. I've always wanted to explore the Red Desert, but never had a suitable vehicle to do it safely.


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1

great pics from every 1,  hope every1 has a great holliday and super 2013


----------

